# Toshiba and SanDisk are cramming 1TB of storage on to a flash chip



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Right now, the most internal storage youre likely to find in a smartphone is 64GB. A few select models have ambitiously doubled that amount, but Toshiba and SanDisk want to let phone OEMs cram an entire terabyte of NAND inside your next smartphone.

Thats assuming that you just upgraded on a new contract, will upgrade again in two more years, and will be frothing for a 1TB phone in 2019. Toshibas anticipating having the chips ready in around five years. Production of lower-capacity modules will kick off in 2016.

Read More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, I remember when RAM was $50.00 per Meg....


----------

